
The Helpful Bystander: Current Evidence from CCTV-Captured Public Conflicts - bookofjoe
https://discoversociety.org/2019/06/05/the-helpful-bystander-current-evidence-from-cctv-captured-public-conflicts/
======
msla
Before anyone mentions Kitty Genovese:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bystander_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bystander_effect)

> An article published in American Psychologist in 2007 found that the story
> of Genovese's murder had been exaggerated by the media. There were far fewer
> than 38 eyewitnesses, the police were called at least once during the
> attack, and many of the bystanders who overheard the attack could not
> actually see the event. The story continues to be misrepresented in social
> psychology textbooks because it functions as a parable and serves as a
> dramatic example for students.[38] In 2016, The New York Times called its
> own reporting "flawed", stating that the original story "grossly exaggerated
> the number of witnesses and what they had perceived".[39]

~~~
baxtr
I think it’s still a good idea to call out individual people for help whenever
you’re in trouble in a larger group - an advice worked out after the
realization that there is a bystander effect.

